

Show HN: Butu -- A Better Way To Plan Your Trip - butuzone

Here goes my first post (Hello HN!)&lt;p&gt;We build this site (www.butuzone.com) to make trip planning easier: plan from scratch on dashboard or guided by our blog turned trip plans.&lt;p&gt;Love to hear your feedback, suggestion, recommendation or any random thoughts.&lt;p&gt;Thanks!
======
hardwaresofton
I believe there is a company that started with your exact business model and
pivoted away (Tripadvisor? Trivago?)

Site looks good though, hopefully you find more amount of success with that
model

~~~
butuzone
Thanks!

